# Front Page Gruppenelementdaten (Text und Checkbox) via smtp per meinem Yahoo-Account



## Limited-Sky (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

habe folgendes Problem:
Möchte auf einer Fotoseite Eine Art Bestellfunktion ermöglichen und habe daher in Frontpage ein Gruppenelement-Formular angelegt welches neben jedem Foto eine Checkbox mit dem Namen des Fotos darstellt. Zusätzlich dazu gibt es am Ende noch ein Textfeld in welchem der Name der Person eingegeben wird.

Möchte jetzt das bei Klick auf versenden eine Mail via smtp mit Authentifikation über meinen Yahoo-Account an mich selbst gesendet wird, damit ich weiß wem ich welche Fotos brennen muss.

Die Mail soll den Namen aller Ceckboxes enthalten undderen Zustan (ON oder OFF) sowie den im Textfeld eingegebenen Text.

Meine Website läuft auf einem Server bei 1&1. Glaube da funktioniert die PHP-Geschichte mit mail() nicht.

Hab schon gegoogelt und diverse Foren durchsucht.aber keine Lösung gefunden.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?  

Grüße


----------



## split (14. Juni 2005)

*Re: Front Page Gruppenelementdaten (Text und Checkbox) via smtp per meinem Yahoo-Acco*

Tja, Mails über einen Server verschicken, ist ohne einer Scriptsprache wie PHP nicht möglich.
Wenn dein Server PHP nicht unterstützt, kannst du dir ja einen kostenlosen Anbieter mit PHP-Webspace suchen, auf dem du das Script zum versenden ablagerst.

Aber eigentlich: Falsches Forum!


----------

